# Lower Michigan Sectionals



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

any results up yet Paul?


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Do you mean for the Sectionals??? If so probably not...the NFAA has to gather all the data from all the sites that hosted....


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

*more photos*

More photos


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

*Two More*

To More


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Pics look good paul 
thanks to bob and carol for hosting a great shoot


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics thanks for sharing, I know one of those people, lol.

Darnit, i wish i could have made it.


Does anyone know when the next state/ sectional shoot is?????


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Great pics thanks for sharing, I know one of those people, lol.
> 
> Darnit, i wish i could have made it.
> 
> ...


Next State shoot is March 6 & 7th and 14 & 15th in Grayling, MI


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Paul Payne said:


> Next State shoot is March 6 & 7th and 14 & 15th in Grayling, MI


Sweet, thanks, i hope i can make it!


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Good to see ya post your Pics Paul!

For some reason I thought your camera would be Bigger, lol :wink:

Ken


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOUR WINNERS​*
*Please tell Bob and Carol ...."HI" from Ms. Lucky....*


----------

